# Need help finding a good 1K bluray system.



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey, I really need some advice:
I'm looking to buy a whole new home theater set-up that can support 1080p Blu-ray and the new lossless audio. I just ordered a new Samsung 50" LCD, but I need a system to support it.

I've looked at the Onkyo 606, and it looks pretty good, but how does it compare to Denon (I think the 1909 is comparable) and Yamaha? Also, should I go for a cheap HTiB, or spend out the money for separate speakers, like polk audio? If so, which ones? Is there a good ratio of how much to pay on recievers/speakers? :wits-end: I've been looking up reviews online all day and I can't decide what I need.

All in all, I'm looking for the best system just around ~1,000 that can send blu ray movies (hdmi 1.3) to my tv and push out blu ray quality audio (not necessarily THX, but lossless). It doesn't have to be 7.1; 5.1 is fine, and I would prefer if it came with a calibration mic (although REW works wonders...)

Thanks!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello Mike, Welcome to the Shack.

The 606 is a fine receiver, I prefer Denon (personal preference) but at this price point receivers from Yamaha, Denon, HK, Pioneer and Onkyo are all comparable. Right now Onkyo generally has a bit of an edge in performance/features/price.

As for HTiB vs. picking out a system,... depends on what your expectations are. HTiB may satisfy you, or you may hate it.

As for ratios,... I'd suggest you spend about 3:1 audio:video, so to get the most out of your new Samsung you'd be spending about ~$4500 - $5000 on your receiver, sub and speakers. Of course this does not mean "you" will not be happy with a $900 HTiB, again it depends on your expectations. Everyone has different wants and needs, some spend $5000 or more on a display and are totally satisfied with a $399 HTiB, some spend $20k, $30, $50k or more on the audio side and are happy with an RCA CRT console that was $399 15 years ago,....

So,... If "I" had a $1000 budget today for the audio side of a Home Theater,.... I'd go with:
EMP Tek HTP-351T for $689
Denon AVR-1908 for $298. I think you'd need a 1909 to get the Dolby True HD and dts HD so the Onkyo TX-SR606 for $348 may better fit your needs.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Does the $1000 include a blu-ray player? If so, you'll certainly be looking at used, ebayed, or a HTIB.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks for the reccomendations, nova.
I was planning on getting the blu-ray separate, but as far as I can tell, they're nearly straightforward. (I'm looking at the Panasonic DMP-BD35)I'd say the primary purpose is movies, and very little music.

so the EMP Tek HTP-351T and Onkyo 606? If I was willing to dish out a little more, would it make a big difference? how does it compare to the Onkyo 6100 HTiB?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The EMP speaker package is much better than the ones that come with the Onkyo6100 so I would stick with the EMPs however upping your receiver to the 706 is a big improvement over the 606.
You get pre outs (for adding and external amp down the road), THX certification meaning that you get allot more surround options and a little more reliable power.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

KaeporaGaebora said:


> so the EMP Tek HTP-351T and Onkyo 606? If I was willing to dish out a little more, would it make a big difference? how does it compare to the Onkyo 6100 HTiB?


A little more,... no, I don't think it will make much difference. There are other systems out there that will rival this one for about the same costs, but I really doubt you would hear a big difference,... unless of course you really dislike the sound of the EMP's:bigsmile:. EMP is basically taking a hit on these speakers in the hopes of getting some of these systems out there in peoples' hands. Rather than spending a bunch of money on marketing they are looking to entice people to purchase and capitalize on word of mouth. And as Tony already pointed out, the EMP's will be a big improvement over the Onkyo HTiB system.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

sweet; I'm all for it then. Can't wait to listen to them.


Thanks, guys!


----------

